# Favorite Halloween projection effect



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

What's your favorite effect mines singing pumpkins.And everyone feel free to post pics , videos and discus anything Halloween video projections.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

The only one I have is some ghosts. Simple but effective.


----------



## Neuf350Z (Feb 12, 2006)

I've used the Ghostly Apparitions for a couple of years but the Zombie Invasion was the biggest hit with ToT's and their parents. This year I have a zombie theme so I'm planning on using multiple zombie illusions this year.

I'm anxious to see what new projections they come up with.


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

For my theme I added singing pumpkins from TheSingingPumpkin.com. I did the hologram talking pumpkin from atmosfearfx and the creepy crawlers spiders hologram and the phantams by atmosfearfx also.


----------



## Misfit Ghoul (Jul 29, 2016)

Thinking about trying out the AtmosFearFX this year. Haven't decided on which video yet though. Would it be easier to buy a white shower curtain to place in front of a window or would curtains/window be good enough?


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

I,d say the shower curtain because that's what atmosfearfx says in there videos and FAQs.


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

Last year, I set up AtmosfearFX don't fear the reaper (grim reaper who takes a swipe at you with his scythe) in our bay window, rear-projecting onto dollar store black plastic tablecloth. Looked great in the dark, but unfortunately most of our foot traffic came in earlier before dark and you couldn't see it at all. :/


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Hallowindow is my fave.

http://www.hallowindow.com/


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

https://youtu.be/IYaM1_cjO50 Here's a little vid of the singing pumpkins.


----------



## hhh (Mar 1, 2012)

lilibat said:


> The only one I have is some ghosts. Simple but effective.


which ghosts do you use?


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Singing Pumpkins are cool. I have seen some stuff like ghosts... I might look into something to project on my
2nd floor window....


----------



## creepymagic (Apr 16, 2012)

For the past 4 years the singing pumpkin projection has been the centerpiece of our pumpkin bar and while the pumpkin bar changes each year, the projection remains in the center primarily because the actual bar is where the projector sits and it is completely and naturally hidden. Each year we add songs when they become available so the projection also provides background music for the party (IE ghostbusters, thriller, monster mash, etc). When we want a song that does not have words we have the pumpkins just roll their eyes (IE Halloween theme, Munster theme). We get our videos from http://www.themightymicroscope.com/windowcreeps/ A video link to our pumpkin bar is below.

https://youtu.be/ga4yjI5VPQM


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

I use the dancing skeletons from AtmosFear FX's Bone Chillers in one of our windows and it's always a big hit. This year I am planning on adding the skeleton band from the same DVD as the background to my skeleton bar.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm looking for a good ghost projection. Just plain, human looking ghosts, no face-morphs. Are there any out there like that? All I ever see are the cool, eerie ghosts who then morph into "awful" screaming faces. We get a lot of little ToTs, I don't want to scar anyone for life, you know.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

My favorites are the singing pumpkins from http://www.thesingingpumpkin.com, great quality and a huge selection of songs to choose from. I use a lower lumen projector for the pumpkins because they don't really require more than that.

I also put together a montage of effects from Atmosfear-FX, and project it in my front window using a higher lumen projector. You can see both below. Both effects draw the most compliments for sure!


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

JaCk said:


> My favorites are the singing pumpkins from http://www.thesingingpumpkin.com, great quality and a huge selection of songs to choose from. I use a lower lumen projector for the pumpkins because they don't really require more than that.
> 
> I also put together a montage of effects from Atmosfear-FX, and project it in my front window using a higher lumen projector. You can see both below. Both effects draw the most compliments for sure!
> View attachment 283813
> ...


I agree with you on TheSingingPumpkins.com animations they have a lot of quality and have a lot of character.Also like atmosfearfxs window projectors.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel (Sep 28, 2013)

LairMistress said:


> I'm looking for a good ghost projection. Just plain, human looking ghosts, no face-morphs. Are there any out there like that? All I ever see are the cool, eerie ghosts who then morph into "awful" screaming faces. We get a lot of little ToTs, I don't want to scar anyone for life, you know.




We use the "Rona the Ghost Maid" projection. I love it because it's not seen everywhere and she's more of a classic ghost instead of the morph/screaming ghosts. It was created by a HF member and sold in the Better Haunts and Gardens page if I remember correctly, but when I searched I couldn't find how to purchase it. Maybe someone here knows?


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

NotTheBatesMotel said:


> We use the "Rona the Ghost Maid" projection. I love it because it's not seen everywhere and she's more of a classic ghost instead of the morph/screaming ghosts. It was created by a HF member and sold in the Better Haunts and Gardens page if I remember correctly, but when I searched I couldn't find how to purchase it. Maybe someone here knows?


At http://www.TheSingingPumpkin.com has some pretty cool ghost projection.
https://youtu.be/M-1iGo-3xoE


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

Member Dminor conjured up Rona the Ghost Maid.

Here is the thread:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/for-sale-by-merchants/144520-ghost-maid-projection-effect-now-dvd.html


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

LairMistress said:


> I'm looking for a good ghost projection. Just plain, human looking ghosts, no face-morphs. Are there any out there like that? All I ever see are the cool, eerie ghosts who then morph into "awful" screaming faces. We get a lot of little ToTs, I don't want to scar anyone for life, you know.


We get around 1500+ trick or treaters each year.  We try and do the "not so scary" set up! We really *LOVE* Hallowindow. It's perfect for children. We have all the DVDs and love that we can change them every night to a different scene. We use both green eyeballs in our upstairs Windows and it turns our house into a live monster. We have been doing this for several years and the kids look forward to it every year. They have ghosts, spiders, fire, zombies...etc 

LINK: http://www.hallowindow.com


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

We used hallowindow for our first time in our new home. Love their montages!

We have most of thesingingpumpkin.com guys and now the updated versions. The kids love them!

We also have some windowcreeps. My all-time favorite is one of his first projections, a skull that sings Grim Grinning Ghosts. He's in this video at around the 1:05 minute mark.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akoug_2hpas

With AtmosfearFX, you get a lot of boos for your bucks! We have the bone chillers and ghostly apparitions. We have Rona the ghost maid from Dminor. The ghosts 'haunt' our garage.

Spectral Illusions has some amazing effects! I had to have their haunted house which showcases most of their spook effects.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHcvPIOJLN0

I also have Mr. Chicken's Sybil the Clairvoyant. I haven't yet showcased her because we've been reluctant to have our electronics outside. I was thinking of setting her up with other props around her in a room, filming that, and then projecting what we filmed into our main window.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gtj7tBbQ1Ps&list=PLrc1a6ncHUY-eXyYWq4rZLqYXsbhO5Bl5&index=10

And last, we just purchased the Hi-Rez Designs Pirate Elements. I've been leaning towards doing at least half our yard with pirates, and this seems to be the perfect projection for that!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=112lEyLX_GY


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> We get around 1500+ trick or treaters each year.  We try and do the "not so scary" set up! We really *LOVE* Hallowindow. It's perfect for children. We have all the DVDs and love that we can change them every night to a different scene. We use both green eyeballs in our upstairs Windows and it turns our house into a live monster. We have been doing this for several years and the kids look forward to it every year. They have ghosts, spiders, fire, zombies...etc
> 
> LINK: http://www.hallowindow.com


What I really like about hallowindow is that if you really like one segment, like the eyeball or a specific ghost, you can purchase a download of that segment for just a few dollars.

And I agree, they are so fun and family friendly projections!


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

NotTheBatesMotel said:


> We use the "Rona the Ghost Maid" projection. I love it because it's not seen everywhere and she's more of a classic ghost instead of the morph/screaming ghosts. It was created by a HF member and sold in the Better Haunts and Gardens page if I remember correctly, but when I searched I couldn't find how to purchase it. Maybe someone here knows?





weeping angel said:


> What I really like about hallowindow is that if you really like one segment, like the eyeball or a specific ghost, you can purchase a download of that segment for just a few dollars.
> 
> And I agree, they are so fun and family friendly projections!


I like the atmosfearfx window projections I have the spider ones on creepy crawlies there cool and also phantams there also really cool.The 1 pumpkin hologram I plan to put in one window have not tested yet.I have not tried the hallowindows but wow those are great deals at only 4 dollars an animation.The singing pumpkins are really cool and the updates make them look a lot better,realistic.


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

I just did this cool effect today the animation is free on YouTube just cut out a cardboard square.And the music I added just for fun the music box from haunted mansion holiday.https://youtu.be/-6Fcm8yVADM


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Rustie said:


> I use the dancing skeletons from AtmosFear FX's Bone Chillers in one of our windows and it's always a big hit. This year I am planning on adding the skeleton band from the same DVD as the background to my skeleton bar.


I love the skeleton band from AtmosFear FX. Perfect for a bar!


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

https://youtu.be/Quj4TEiifUw Found some decent free ghost projections.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

The first one I bought is still my favorite. We call it the ghost girl. I got it off eBay years ago. I skip a year to keep things fresh and every time I don't use it I get TOTs disappointed that I've changed projections. The sound is especially effective.

https://youtu.be/EkoFcXeGN0c


----------



## Cali Specter (Sep 16, 2015)

First off, interesting thread! I have all of my videos copied on to my 32GB thumbdrive which is played on a Micca Speck Digital media player. Other than the AtmosFX videos I have playing on my projector I also have the following playing listed below. Since our street gets thousands of TOT's, what I've learned is that about 3/4 of them are young children. What get's the most attention believe it or not are the kiddie cartoonish type videos as well as the 3D type videos. Kids will stand in front of the fence for half and hour or just to see what's playing next and forget about going to other houses. I also project an HD fire scene which is awesome if your house is pitch black at night. Be warned, it is advisable to call your town's non-emergency dispatch and let them know ahead of time that you'll be playing the HD fire projection till Halloween. Believe me, people have called on me at least half a dozen of times on my street. BTW if you add fog, your on your own! lol! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cc7Oq06AqLU <---HD FIRE (PROJECT RESPONSIBLY,LOL!)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZkFxNIIqzs <---MONSTER EYES (KIDS THINK THE HOUSE IS POSSESSED)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1sC3hNxcc8 <---CASPER HALLOWEEN CARTOON

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fxezpR7WE0 <---LEGO HALLOWEEN (JUST IN CASE YOU WANT TO CHANGE THINGS UP)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujFh65QU14M <---CLASSIC BUGS BUNNY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eG768hhPwSE <---POPEYE CLASSIC

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h03QBNVwX8Q <---SILLY SYMPHONY SKELETON DANCE, A HALLOWEEN FAVORITE ON MY STREET

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNuq5v7INeo <---CLASSIC MICKEY HALLOWEEN

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXx4I5iDwUk <---FLOATING PUMPKIN HEAD, ONE OF MY TOP FIVE FAV. COMBINE THIS WITH A GOOD SET OF SPEAKERS AND WATCH OUT!

I also play Halloween cartoons such as Max and Ruby Halloween, The Addams Family intro, Scooby Doo, cartoons etc. I have my digital player on a random loop and projector set on low output (to maximize bulb life) setting as well as on a timer (it goes off at 9pm).

Enjoy,

CS 

---


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

We use the singing pumpkins for outside and creepies for the window projections

Windows are better seen towards the end.





.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I've been using a combination of my various Hallowindow DVDs for the last 6 years or so, using a cheap used projector I bought on eBay and a white fabric shower curtain. I think this year I'm going to look into some of the Atmosfear stuff, though, just to change it up a little and do something a little more "realistic".


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

Cali Specter said:


> First off, interesting thread! I have all of my videos copied on to my 32GB thumbdrive which is played on a Micca Speck Digital media player. Other than the AtmosFX videos I have playing on my projector I also have the following playing listed below. Since our street gets thousands of TOT's, what I've learned is that about 3/4 of them are young children. What get's the most attention believe it or not are the kiddie cartoonish type videos as well as the 3D type videos. Kids will stand in front of the fence for half and hour or just to see what's playing next and forget about going to other houses. I also project an HD fire scene which is awesome if your house is pitch black at night. Be warned, it is advisable to call your town's non-emergency dispatch and let them know ahead of time that you'll be playing the HD fire projection till Halloween. Believe me, people have called on me at least half a dozen of times on my street. BTW if you add fog, your on your own! lol!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cc7Oq06AqLU <---HD FIRE (PROJECT RESPONSIBLY,LOL!)
> 
> ...


That micca speck should solve my problem has a auto loop unlike the data disc on my dvdplayer


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

Here some plan white friendly rising ghost on the wall! https://youtu.be/qoK-5Qq0iJYAlso I just wanted to mention I made this thread so you can post videos and pics of your digital and also if your new to it you can ask questions about effect and how to go about setting it all up.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for this thread. We are adding a projection element this year (bought a bunch of the AtmosFear FX DVD's to use). Struggling with the projector still. We have tried a couple of things to project onto and distances. Not getting the quality and strength of projection I want without getting really close to it. I fear that may be the projector but I think it is more lack of experience. I know there is a different in strength of lumens and how long the throw is on your projector. Mine should be able to go further than I am able to get the quality I want so need to keep trying. In general how far do you guys project your effect from?



Pumpkinsandspiders said:


> Here some plan white friendly rising ghost on the wall! https://youtu.be/qoK-5Qq0iJYAlso I just wanted to mention I made this thread so you can post videos and pics of your digital and also if your new to it you can ask questions about effect and how to go about setting it all up.


----------



## Neighborhood Haunts (Aug 8, 2016)

I used a zombie theme for my front yard, and it's been a lot of fun! Check it out. 

https://youtu.be/1AtbVmYqwI4


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Thanks for this thread. We are adding a projection element this year (bought a bunch of the AtmosFear FX DVD's to use). Struggling with the projector still. We have tried a couple of things to project onto and distances. Not getting the quality and strength of projection I want without getting really close to it. I fear that may be the projector but I think it is more lack of experience. I know there is a different in strength of lumens and how long the throw is on your projector. Mine should be able to go further than I am able to get the quality I want so need to keep trying. In general how far do you guys project your effect from?


If your projector is on this list, you can use this calculator to determine the recommended seating distance/throw distance.

http://www.projectorcentral.com/projection-calculator-pro.cfm

Using my old Infocus LP420, I project from about 8 feet away onto a window about 70" wide.


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

https://youtu.be/GcMXVeqpB8E SInging pumpkins update test two with a benq projector looking good!


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

This is going to be my first year doing projections on my house and first time really decorating for Halloween, second Halloween for our house. Planing on having projections on the two large front windows I have. Already been testing and am using a white bed sheet we had bought at Walmart for the screen. I am editing the videos because my windows do have a space in the middle. I am using premiere pro to reposition the effects. So far planning on using zombie invasion and ghostly apparitions. I have a pico projector that I am really wanting to use to have the singing pumpkins. Also I am incorporating my existing Hue lights, I used them last year for a quick day of Halloween setup. Had them pulsing with horror movie theme music and had one with me inside the bowl of candy. Even just the lights were enough to scare some ToTs. I hope this year it's even better.
























Please excuse the pink laptop it's my wife's and is the one that has vga output 
Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

ardeleon091 said:


> This is going to be my first year doing projections on my house and first time really decorating for Halloween, second Halloween for our house. Planing on having projections on the two large front windows I have. Already been testing and am using a white bed sheet we had bought at Walmart for the screen. I am editing the videos because my windows do have a space in the middle. I am using premiere pro to reposition the effects. So far planning on using zombie invasion and ghostly apparitions. I have a pico projector that I am really wanting to use to have the singing pumpkins. Also I am incorporating my existing Hue lights, I used them last year for a quick day of Halloween setup. Had them pulsing with horror movie theme music and had one with me inside the bowl of candy. Even just the lights were enough to scare some ToTs. I hope this year it's even better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Out of wonder what animations are you using for your pumpkins.


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

Pumpkinsandspiders said:


> Nice! Out of wonder what animations are you using for your pumpkins.


I was planning on buying animations from thesingingpumpkin website. They look really good but haven't purchased any yet since we also bought stuff to decorate the front of the house as well. May not be doing the singing pumpkins this year sadly. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Ive used Apparitions for a few years in a doorway, everyone loves them! But, i'm doing living portraits this year loaded onto three old tablets that Ive put into frames & will hang in the bathrooms & the kitchen.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

so many to choose from now a days!! I switch things up every year but use many sources (see my post for a list of all available sources, if anyone knows any new ones to add please let me know, I try to keep it updated! http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/94974-halloween-projections.html)

I always have a TV going with eyeballs from Hallowindows and Bates Bunch, if I had a 2 window set up I would run a splitter and have the same image in 2 windows for a better effect
I use a scrim in my upper window to project a ghostly woman onto, I use a couple different ones from Atmos FX
I use the singing pumpkin videos from singingpumpkin,com onto 3 funkins sitting on a haybale, kids love these, adults too!!
My main screen is across my garage door, last year I used Hi-rez Pirate effects stormy seas and battle scene as a backdrop for my skeleton pirate crew, the year before I used a montage of different videos from Hallowindows, AtnosfearFX, and a few other miscellaneous ones to make a 40 minute long montage that looped all night. This year I hope to make a frame for one of my TV's to make it look like a painting and run the unliving portraits


----------



## scheibla (Apr 14, 2013)

NotTheBatesMotel said:


> We use the "Rona the Ghost Maid" projection. I love it because it's not seen everywhere and she's more of a classic ghost instead of the morph/screaming ghosts. It was created by a HF member and sold in the Better Haunts and Gardens page if I remember correctly, but when I searched I couldn't find how to purchase it. Maybe someone here knows?


I just bought it this year also! Here is a link to the Etsy seller. It looks like they are sold out, but you might be able to message them about it. I can't wait to use it for our Haunted Hotel party!

https://www.etsy.com/shop/VanOaksPropFoundry?ref=l2-shopheader-name


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Thought this would be a good thread to give you guys a heads-up that AtmosFearFX just released a series of Trick 'r Treat projections. The full set is $39.99, or you can buy individual downloadable files for $7.99 each. I sampled a few and they're all fairly gory.

http://atmosfx.com/collections/atmosfearfx/products/trick-r-treat


----------



## Yankee911 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi!

What king of material do you use for your window? curtain? white sheets?


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Yankee911 said:


> Hi!
> 
> What king of material do you use for your window? curtain? white sheets?


I use a white fabric shower curtain.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Yankee911 said:


> Hi!
> 
> What king of material do you use for your window? curtain? white sheets?


depends what effect you want. One of my windows I use the Hollusion material because I want people to see through it into the room, the Hollusion material is practically invisible and with lights in the room people can see right through it. I have other windows or garage door openings I use a white spandex screen I bought on ebay, once stretched tight it's wrinkle free and great for rear projection, although there is still hot spotting issues at certain angles. I would use the frosted white shower curtain a lot of other people swear by if i had a smaller window.


----------



## Yankee911 (Sep 12, 2016)

I want to project videos from the inside to the outside..... Thanks for your answers.... Ill try the frosted shower curtain....


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Yankee911 said:


> I want to project videos from the inside to the outside..... Thanks for your answers.... Ill try the frosted shower curtain....


It should work out for you - I use a cheap, older projector with the aforementioned white shower curtain and my Hallowindow DVDs look great projected on a standard size window (70" wide x 55" tall, roughly).


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

Mr.chickens haunted tombstone projection is great!https://youtu.be/WRhXIMeuWzw


----------



## DAS-Machina (May 29, 2017)

Please provide a link, I can't find the Great Pumpkin with google.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I've got a couple, but Phantasms is the only one I've run so far. I like it; there's quite a bit of variety.


----------



## minksocks (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm looking at giving the singing pumpkins a go this year but havent purchased my projector yet. Any advice on the best ones for the job? Thanks guys


----------



## JL_Benet (Sep 4, 2005)

I use an old fashioned projection. It's an overhead projector onto a shower curtain. I can put a small fan on the curtain to give it some movement. The images are just printed out on regular transparencies. Here are my favorites:
jlbenet.com/Ghost.pdf
jlbenet.com/Reaper.pdf
jlbenet.com/Rotting Skeleton.pdf 
jlbenet.com/Ghost bride.pdf
jlbenet.com/Zombie Bride.pdf


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

JL_Benet said:


> I use an old fashioned projection. It's an overhead projector onto a shower curtain. I can put a small fan on the curtain to give it some movement. The images are just printed out on regular transparencies. Here are my favorites:
> jlbenet.com/Ghost.pdf
> jlbenet.com/Reaper.pdf
> jlbenet.com/Rotting Skeleton.pdf
> ...


That sounds cool any pics or vids of it in action? 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## JL_Benet (Sep 4, 2005)

I have pictures of it in action here:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/115590-uses-overhead-projector-2.html#post1815025


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

That looks really good! In my opinion it has more of a real ghost feel to it. Especially with the ghost bride since it has the blurred outline. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rustie (Sep 9, 2012)

I have used the dancing skeletons on Bone Chillers for a few series and it is always a big hit, but last year I added the skeleton band projection from the same DVD last year and loved it. So much fun and really brought my skeleton bar scene to life. You can check out a video of it in action here:

The Poltergeist Pub Video

Only downside: that song was in my head for weeks after.


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Ones that I've had the best reactions from are the Singing Pumpkins and Bone Chillers from AtmosFx. This tracks with my audience as they are the ToTs in the neighborhood and my haunt is family friendly. I've gotten some good use from the Creepy Crawly one in the haunt last year and the Haunted Portraits.


----------



## The Regent of Shadows (Jul 22, 2012)

I used the atmosphereFX dancing skeletons and the singing pumpkins on a simple white gauze sheet I bought from a fabric store. It worked great especially in the evening through the window.


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

I thought I would post this edited version of the singing bust from the haunted mansion. Free to use https://youtu.be/pKWxE7HKFO8. Heres how it looks (I also used a ball and a flashlight to make a similar effect usually have it on all four of them) https://youtu.be/pKWxE7HKFO8.


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

I tried updateing it by making the quality a little better and the sync better, I don't know never can get it to sync perfect . https://youtu.be/RwhrKdk_zQo


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

I can see it! It has always bothered me in videos that I find that their mouths are out of sync. You did a wonderful job!!!


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

Found some other cool haunted mansion projections on youtube that are cool. https://youtu.be/goJH1OMvNlE https://youtu.be/2pZi98qDl8U


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

I edited the audio and to make it longer and made the video brighter for less powerful projectors .Here is the Constance Hatchaway projection https://youtu.be/p4vqeHYGd9U !


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

I think the reason that the singing bust are all off sync was because when everyone got them off of doombuggies.com and on the haunted mansion dvd they slightly messed up so I re downloaded them off of doombuggies.com and got the other head from the dvd that someone posted on youtube so heres what I came out with still slightly off sync but slightly better. https://youtu.be/-t8oOoIGyJo


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

I cleaned up the video a bit and arranged the projection to fit the phantom manor busts if any one likes the phantom manor style. https://youtu.be/LBT7iXReYkM


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

https://youtu.be/rNHMNkMszl8 heres how it looks projected on the busts.


----------



## Reload (Aug 23, 2015)

Planning on adding to our video projections this year. Last few years we have projected from within the house from three windows. One window would have different clips from AtmosFX and the other two had an eyeball which I slaved the file between two projectors so that it would move together. The effect looks really good as if the house is watching you. Here's a video from 2015 





We never did much with the garage area and are toying with a few things. We did a test clip of a few things just to see how our mapping lined up and how much "pop" different things looked like. It wasn't quite night time so we had a little washout but gave us enough to know we're working in the right direction. Plan to do some kind of production for this area with a mostly static picture between showings. Now if I can just train that cat at the end of this video to show up on cue....lol
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBTX9bhKtfQ


----------



## Tconahaunter (Jun 20, 2012)

Shades of Evil is one of our faves. However we had police stop by last year as someone had complained about how graphic it was. Police did not have issue and enjoyed the walk through.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I did a hotel themed party and our basement was The Shining. Our back wall was set up to look like the elevator. I used AtmosFearFX blood walls which had a nice dripping blood effect. It mirrored that gushing blood scene. The projector was hidden in our ceiling and people would walk up to touch the wall before figuring out it was a projector. Sorry, pics are not great. One is a daytime shot.


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

I think this is the best ive ever gotten them on sync! https://youtu.be/JSwPsFdBzrY and the quality is probably one of the sharpest. of the singing bust you will find it 1080p.


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

Hey guys have not posted in some type currently working on some haunted mansion holiday themed props. Got a custom animation made for me for cheap for the singing pumpkins!! https://youtu.be/yS4VuS6p-Dk


----------



## gingerjay (Sep 4, 2017)

AtmosFX is my favorite digital props so far. Supposedly have some new videos coming out before Halloween 2017.


----------



## ardeleon091 (Aug 22, 2016)

gingerjay said:


> AtmosFX is my favorite digital props so far. Supposedly have some new videos coming out before Halloween 2017.


They released Boo Crew which are some singing ghosts and Paranormal Passage which looks like objects pushing out of the walls. Looking into getting Paranormal Passage for this years setup.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## coasterbp (Aug 25, 2009)

I got Paranormal Passage for this year and it is AWESOME.


----------



## bpj71 (Sep 6, 2017)

Yes I realize this is my first post amongst many veterans but tinkering all summer with outdoor projection set up has made me learn real fast. One tip I don't think anyone mentioned is that you can purchase a Bluetooth transmitter/receiver on Amazon if your current source is not equipped. Most have built in rechargeable batteries and can run 1 or 2 devices. This can help with audio placement with battery powered Bluetooth speakers so you don't have to worry about someone tripping over wires.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Is there a projection for sale anywhere that looks like the hill in Nightmare Before Christmas or just a cemetery scene?


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

Ghouliet said:


> Is there a projection for sale anywhere that looks like the hill in Nightmare Before Christmas or just a cemetery scene?


Spectral Illusions has a pretty nice cemetery projection.


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

Hey guys just wanted to update you on my HMH/NMBC scary scary christmas singing pumpkin lightshow. https://youtu.be/485JdW2Z4EM


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

I dont want to go off thread topic but the orange lights are going to be also on a big tree with probably a few pumpkins and those little trees I made in this video.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Ghouliet said:


> Is there a projection for sale anywhere that looks like the hill in Nightmare Before Christmas or just a cemetery scene?


http://www.holiday-video-stock.com/


----------



## ThePirateHouse (Aug 9, 2009)

Purchased Witching Hour from AtmosFX and this backdrop. Worked out perfectly for our forest fairytale theme.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Pirate house, is that a digital backdrop? Where did you get that, looks great!! And curious if it is, how did you combine the 2?


----------



## ThePirateHouse (Aug 9, 2009)

Rich B said:


> Pirate house, is that a digital backdrop? Where did you get that, looks great!! And curious if it is, how did you combine the 2?


The backdrop we purchased from eBay. Search under scenic backdrops. This one was $25 plus shipping. It is a 10x10. It worked perfectly for this projection. We have an Epson projector that we have mounted on the ceiling. Atmos fx's witching hour cd played under the hollusion mode makes the witch scenes materialize inside the foggy area of the backdrop.


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

Here is my singing pumpkin display https://youtu.be/81JDPqqtIsg .


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

Here is HD footage of all five of Disneys busts! https://youtu.be/W80vZQgcrzQ


----------



## Pumpkinsandspiders (Jun 23, 2016)

Here is what my Singing Busts look like https://youtu.be/JH0o49MkOG8 A mix between HM and Phantom Manor


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

We did FearFX skeletons two seasons ago. It was OK, but everything else kind of overwhelmed it. But my all time fave would be the Singing Pumpkins doing "This Is Halloween". Never used it, though...


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I would like to try the projection onto a figure where it looks like someone standing there talking. I saw Atmos fear sells inflatable dummies, but I would probably just throw material over a cheap skeleton I no longer use or something like that. 

This year I want to get some projection going in my facade windows which are about 15 feet off the ground...I just need to find a way to get the projectors up that high 

I'm starting to get good at picking out the material in JoAnns that works perfect for projection although they probably think I'm nuts with shining a flashlight to make sure I get the right light grab on the various fabrics


----------



## cyberpred (Aug 14, 2008)

Here are 3 Large Windows in the front of my house that I created a Zombie Shark Tank


Cary


----------



## JCO (Dec 4, 2013)

I use Singing Pumpkins, Zombie Invasion and Night Stalkers using the translucent scenes, and several Eerie Eyes scenes, but my favorite is either Ghostly Apparitions or Phantasms projected as "hollusions."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNDygXqmIgA


----------



## reefcrazed (Jul 29, 2011)

I do a mix of all of them. Last year I even added the two garage windows.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

What are you using to simulate lightning/thunder?


----------



## reefcrazed (Jul 29, 2011)

I am using the Perfect Storm version 2. The lights are LED lights off of Amazon. Then a Denon stereo with hidden rock speakers in the bushes.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

PumpkinsandSpiders...I"m definitely with you. Singing Pumpkins are by far my favorite video projections and I use several different video projection products throughout the haunted forest. Singingpumpking.com is the place to go for sure. I have purchased 5 different songs and put them together for a looping show staring Jack O'Lantern and the Pumpkin Patch. It has been the hit of our outdoor Halloween party for several years. Everyone loves these pumpkins. As far as I'm concerned they are the best, most clever, and most entertaining singing pumpkin video projections you can use.


----------



## missymcg (Sep 19, 2017)

I had good luck with the skeleton in my downstairs window. I just rear projected on to a shower curtain mounted from my curtain rod.


----------



## Jezebel82 (Oct 4, 2007)

reefcrazed said:


> I am using the Perfect Storm version 2. The lights are LED lights off of Amazon. Then a Denon stereo with hidden rock speakers in the bushes.


Would you mind sharing which LED lights you used? I'd like to try LED but I always see people using the HD work lights or something similar.


----------

